# Lionel Train Transformer Question??



## dreamen (Dec 29, 2010)

I have attached a couple pictures of an old transformer we have for a 50's vintage lionel train. The wire is bad on transformer and I believe it has a old bakelite case. There are no screws and I do not want to break the case. Does anyone know how to get the cover off the transformer?? I would like to replace the power cord. Appreciate the help


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

This is the closest we have. 1015

You can try cutting the wire short,solder and splice.
You will have to break in.


----------



## dreamen (Dec 29, 2010)

*Transformer Question??*

Thanks but. there has got to be a way. To give you a little more info mine is a type 1014 40 watt. My cord is bad right next to the case, it appears to have a couple spots on the bottom that you slide in a knife and it pops off? Last resort I am going to try that. When I look for a new transformer what do I look for? Mine says 9-13 volts. I do not know how they scale this train set. I did not realize that there were so many scales. I have attached a picture of the track. Any help there would be appreciated. The picture shows a straight track missing one support, it is almost 12" long and 1 1/2" wide.
Thanks


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

The 1014 was sold by Lionel in 1955. The case is not made to be serviced. you need to get between the case and those two arms as shown in my thread. so cut from the top or the side and push in. It may pop out. Or cut the whole side out. Such is the cost of learning. Starter transformers are about 5 bucks at rain shows.

The track is a 12 in inch Marx. Cheep stuff. 027 gage compatible with Lionel 027 track.


----------



## x_doug_x (Jun 21, 2010)

i would suggest drilling out or grinding out those rivots or whatever they are in the bottom. those 4 pins are flanged and what holds the bottom on.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

No, they may hold the transformer to the base. All you will do is remove the mounting plate.

SIde clips hold that cover on.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Dreamen,

T-Man's right ... the rivets on the bottom simply hold the base plate onto the bottom plate ... drilling them out won't open the case.

Look at the 1015 thread ... there's some pretty clear photos of the inside and how the top is held in place by a pair of "jaw teeth clamps".

These entry-level Lionel transformers were not really intended to be serviced ... the top was pushed on and held via the jaws ... no removable screws or such.

You can cut slits in the side with a Dremel to weaken the jaws ... that will let you get the top off. I did it with one of my 1015's, after seeing T-Man's open-heart pics. Worked OK for me. However ... it was more of a "for fun/learning" exercise on my part ... there's not much value in these small transformers, and a tag sale / train show should offer working replacements for just a few dollars.

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## dreamen (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks will play with it, we just use this train around the Christmas Tree and do not need anything special. The grandkids love to see it go.
Happy New Year


----------



## dreamen (Dec 29, 2010)

*Transformer Update*

Thought I would give you an update, may help some others out there. I wish I would of known this before I broke one side of the case. I have attached a couple pictures of the metal base and the brackets that hold the case on the transformer. I broke part of one side but I was able to take the biggest flat blade screwdriver I had and pry very carefully between the metal base plate and the plastic case a little at a time on each side and the case came right off. You will have to pry evenely on both sides a little at a time and it will come off hopefully with out damaging the case as you are prying against the case. Its worth a try!! My transformer was like new inside and with a new cord will last another 60 years or so for what I use it for. Have a Wonderful New Year!!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Those are the "jaw teeth clamps" we were talking about.

Glad to hear you'll be able to re-chord the transformer. Once done, do check to make sure that the internal circuit breaker (assuming that the 1014 has one) functions OK. You can do this easily by shorting the two terminals (or middle and outer rails) and checking to see that the voltage drops to zero.

Have fun!

TJ


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Sometimes the simpliest methods are the best!
Glad it worked out.


----------

